

HP envy 14 spectre review: Pretty but expensive - dirkdeman
http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/hp-envy-14-spectre/4505-3121_7-35118621.html?tag=TOCcarouselMain.0

======
dirkdeman
It sure looks good, but c'mon: 1600 bucks for a notebook with average
components?

